# YAY Zuko!



## Redgrappler (Jan 22, 2010)

I was so ecstatic last night. My wife and I walked our entire neighborhood, 1.5 mile circle..with Zuko at my side at a perfect heel. I tested him but speeding up...he kept up..I slowed down...he waited...I ran then stopped..he came around and returned to heel. The best thing of the night was that the "lets go" and "leave it" commands were followed to a T. We did this all this off leash. I am soooo happy. :wild::happyboogie:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Very good on the training!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Very impressive. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Outstanding! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

wow that is awesome!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yah! Well done!


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

